# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Anyone know how to make a good salami???

## Twoshotkill

I have been asking around for a while localy but with no real luck
Im Over paying bug bucks for all my venison offcuts (and rutting stags) to be made into Salami.
The places i have been getting them done makes a good job of it but wont part with how they do it . Mainly because it is there buisness.

Any one got some idea for me? Im keen to build a smoker etc but have been told cold smoke is best by some and hot smoke by others.

And Peperoni seems to be all people do in the home made ones which i would like to be a bit more experimental with flavours.

----------


## Angus_A

Salami and it's variants are smoked and dry cured. 
You'll need Some place cool and very VERY dry. A smoker (hot) and a casing stuffer. 
The casings are easy enough to find on the web. 
A typical recipe usually consists of curing salt, lots of black peppercorns, soy protein and garlic powder. 
Stuff them, smoke them until you get an internal temperature of about 80 degrees then hang them to cure for a couple of weeks. Curing is optional i suppose but it's in my opinion a key step. I'll try get some more specific info for you.

----------


## Twoshotkill

That wouldbe mint Angus...Thanks

----------


## Neckshot

One thing.....prague powder mate there is a kiwi guy who sells this stuff online mate Prague powder 100 grams | Oskarbutcher ive boght of this guy before.

----------


## Spook

I do know they use ice, not water when mixing and use what I think is called a 'cutter bowl' to mix the ingredients. The smoke was created by a wok of manuka sawdust over a gas hob.

----------


## EeeBees

Twoshotkill, an Italian friend told me that you MUST put wine in the mix to make it any good...

----------


## Twoshotkill

> One thing.....prague powder mate there is a kiwi guy who sells this stuff online mate Prague powder 100 grams | Oskarbutcher ive boght of this guy before.


Never heard of it... what is it!

----------


## mucko

> Never heard of it... what is it!


powdered testicles the protein in it helps set the meat.

----------


## Gibo

Tried Basecamp in Katikati yet?? Got some done there last year. We got 21 salamis in 4 or 5 different flavours.
They were ok but i think I ate them too soon!!! Needed to hang em

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yes but i want to make my own instead of pay 10 bucks each. They are good tho i must admit!

----------


## Neckshot

Prague powder is curing salts and it is used to give a nice colour to the salami bro

----------


## hunter308

The bacon curing stuff on that site is tempting, but got no way of smoking it at present apart from my kilwell fish smoker

----------


## Twoshotkill

> powdered testicles the protein in it helps set the meat.


ha ha... your eating the wrong kind of salami there Mucko

----------


## sako75

> Tried Basecamp in Katikati yet?? Got some done there last year. We got 21 salamis in 4 or 5 different flavours.
> They were ok but i think I ate them too soon!!! Needed to hang em


I am not saying this was Basecamp. A mate home killed one of his cows. Kept the prime cuts and sent the rest to Katikati for salami. We were sitting around camp and opened a salami. One of the boys found a piece of buckshot in his  :Wtfsmilie:  It was shot with a 308. Makes you wonder what else goes in it and where all the beef goes. I know there is other meat in Venni sausages so they aren't so dry but also thought the beef would have been ok on it's own

----------


## sako75

Forgot to add a Butcher in Tuakau makes good salami and sausages

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yes i have taken meat t a butcher before and am sure i didnt get itall back.!

----------


## Gibo

> I am not saying this was Basecamp. A mate home killed one of his cows. Kept the prime cuts and sent the rest to Katikati for salami. We were sitting around camp and opened a salami. One of the boys found a piece of buckshot in his  It was shot with a 308. Makes you wonder what else goes in it and where all the beef goes. I know there is other meat in Venni sausages so they aren't so dry but also thought the beef would have been ok on it's own


We must know the same people, i have heard the same story. 
I have given up on salamis now that i have a butcher who makes the best sausages!
Just picked up 60 kg of venison and taranaki goat!! Bloody delicious!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

There wont be any room in your freezer after all that and the fish go in....... By the way i can store some in mine if you want! Its the least i can do after you shouted me my blue blaze!!

----------


## mucko

> Yes i have taken meat t a butcher before and am sure i didnt get itall back.!


I HAVE TOLD YOU BEFORE BEN IF YOU WANT A VERY GOOD HONEST BUTCHER GO SEE RUSSEL ORANGE AT MAMAKU CUSTOM HOMEKILLS YOU HAVE MY WORD YOU WILL NOT GET RIPPED OFF AND ALL YOUR MEAT WILL COME BACK. FAILING THAT GO SEE PIP AT OROPI MEATS HE IS JUST AS GOOD. BOTH OF THEM WOULD MOST LIKELY HELP YOU WITH YOUR SALAMI MAKING.

----------


## Gibo

> There wont be any room in your freezer after all that and the fish go in....... By the way i can store some in mine if you want! Its the least i can do after you shouted me my blue blaze!!


Ha ha it is a bit chocka!! When we get around to this beer i'll chuck ya some to try  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

> Ha ha it is a bit chocka!! When we get around to this beer i'll chuck ya some to try


DID SOMEONE SAY AROUND OF BEER, WHAT AND CRUMBED SNAPPER SIZZLING IN THE PAN. WHEN WHEN WHEN. BENS TO BUSY TO DRINK BEER ANY WAY YOU WOULD BE BETTER HEADING TO TE KUITI

----------


## Gibo

> DID SOMEONE SAY AROUND OF BEER, WHAT AND CRUMBED SNAPPER SIZZLING IN THE PAN. WHEN WHEN WHEN. BENS TO BUSY TO DRINK BEER ANY WAY YOU WOULD BE BETTER HEADING TO TE KUITI


Ha ha bit far on a school night Mucko!

----------


## Twoshotkill

> I HAVE TOLD YOU BEFORE BEN IF YOU WANT A VERY GOOD HONEST BUTCHER GO SEE RUSSEL ORANGE AT MAMAKU CUSTOM HOMEKILLS YOU HAVE MY WORD YOU WILL NOT GET RIPPED OFF AND ALL YOUR MEAT WILL COME BACK. FAILING THAT GO SEE PIP AT OROPI MEATS HE IS JUST AS GOOD. BOTH OF THEM WOULD MOST LIKELY HELP YOU WITH YOUR SALAMI MAKING.


i HAVE A GOOD BUTCHER NOW BUT HE WONT PART WITH HIS SALAMI SECRETS. iM JUST KEEN ON MAKING MY OWN. IVE ALWAYS WANTED TO DO IT.

----------


## Twoshotkill

How bout we all meet in the middle........ My gate and we can walk from there! Mucko you bring the booz... Gibo your on fish and Veni.... I will bring my drinking shoes and forks!

----------


## Gibo

> i HAVE A GOOD BUTCHER NOW BUT HE WONT PART WITH HIS SALAMI SECRETS. iM JUST KEEN ON MAKING MY OWN. IVE ALWAYS WANTED TO DO IT.


WHY ARE YOU 2 YELLING???!!! Is it a hearing problem??

----------


## Gibo

> How bout we all meet in the middle........ My gate and we can walk from there! Mucko you bring the booz... Gibo your on fish and Veni.... I will bring my drinking shoes and forks!


Lazy sod!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Sorry. Mowed the lawns today and cant find the earmuffs

----------


## hunter308

Mucko and twoshot If you two boys yell again it is a piss shout for the B.O.P and Waikato boys at your expense

----------


## moonhunt

I have a guy up the road ex homekill i will ask, not sure if he did salami , did good sausages, he getting softer with his secrets

----------


## Rich007

My dad makes salami. He's pretty good these days. It's a bit like home brew - the first few batches are hard to give away. If you want some info from him let me know and ill PM his phone number.

----------


## Angus_A

Hopefully this will be helpful, interested in giving it a go myself. Haven't made cured meat in ages. 
Most of the ingredients are pretty standard, some of them can be found with some simple google searching. 
Start from here and then tweak it to you liking  :Have A Nice Day:  
http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/...%20venison.pdf

----------


## Twoshotkill

mint.. No smoking involved??? I might have to give that one a go. I will have to make ub a box or something and find something to mesure and regulate the humidity.

----------


## Angus_A

Something like a large humidor would probably work.
Here's where you can get cure #2 
InstaCure #2 (Salt, Sodium Nitrite & Sodium Nitrate) - The Sausage Maker, Inc.

----------


## Gibo

Here ya go 2shot!!

----------


## hunter308

> Here ya go 2shot!!
> 
> Attachment 10644


BWahahahahaha that's a good one

----------


## Twoshotkill



----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 10648


Ha ha ha fuck ya!!!

----------


## hunter308

> Ha ha ha fuck ya!!!


Wheres ya gay unicorn avatar gone  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Wheres ya gay unicorn avatar gone


Shhhh Gimp might give it back......

----------

